# would new dryer belt cause smell?



## greenvillejess2

Hi!

My fiance replaced the belt on our dryer last night and when we run it it smells like burning rubber.  He is thinking that it is just because it is a new belt.  I am concerned that it is something else.  I called the local store where we got the belt and the guy said that it shouldn't smell but to go ahead and run it for awhile and see if it continues.   We only ran it last night for a few minutes just to see that the drum was turning.....

He's not a diy kind of guy...he's learning though...so I was just wondering if anyone can tell me if it should definately not smell or am I safe to run a load and see if the smell goes away.  I am scared of fires....

thanks!


----------



## inspectorD

NO smell...if there is smell, it is caused by friction. Burning is another word for it.
Sometimes the belt you get is not the correct one, could be to small by a smidge, and this will cause wear on the pully's, or the belt.
Compare the belts.
Take it apart again and see what is getting hung up, or you will be purchasing another belt soon.


----------



## GBR

I agree with Inspector, something is wrong. How to:   Replacing a Dryer Belt

Likely problem: Dryer Belt Configurations

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

Greenvillejess2:

     No, the belt shouldn't cause a smell like burning rubber.  On dryers, there will typically be a guide that positions the belt so that after a few turns, the belt is in it's correct location.  I think the best thing to do would be to check the belt routing to ensure it's installed correctly.  That's probably where the problem is.


----------



## greenvillejess2

well thanks for all the replies!   Looks like we were in luck though....last night I got home and ran it for a minute and the smell was gone.  So then I got brave and did a load of clothes and it ran perfectly - no smell!!!  I don't know why it smelled so terrible the first time we ran it (again we only ran it for a bit) but it was pungent.   But last night it was just fine! 

Maybe it just needed to go around a few times...who knows....but I'm happy!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

Put this one in the same bag as crop circles, UFO's and the Burmuda triangle.


----------



## aoe2exp

I came here for the same reason. It smelled the first time I ran it. But now it seems to be working fine. It appears to me that the dryer has to "break in" the belt


----------



## jeff1

Hi,

Most dryer belts will not smell nor make a noise....sometimes we jiggle some dust or lint when changing the belt and  the element or gas flame can burn this off but -normally- no odours or such from a dryer belt....JMO!

jeff.


----------



## Future1

I just replaced the belt on my dryer and it did smell a little.  However, after a few minutes the smell seemed to go away.  I will dry a load tomorrow and see how it goes.  I was concerned enough to google it...   After all this was the first time I have replaced a dryer belt.


----------



## jenniejobean

Wow! I just replaced my dryer belt tonight and had the same thing happen. No funny noises, seemed to work fine, but had a weird burning rubber smell. I got concerned. I'll run it again for a few minutes and hope for the same result.  Thanks all, Jennie


----------

